# Which 9 mm pistols now have decock safeties?



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 8/3021 9:42 P.M. CDST

Last week while doing a bit of range shooting , a friend noticed the thumb decock on my 30 year old 469 that rolls the firing pin 90 degrees while decocking the weapon making it safe for 12 +1 as I was cleaning it after our range time.

He asked me about it and which semi autos still used it and I told him that my S&W 469 was out of production , was the only decock safety style pistol I was familiar with, newer semi auto pistols other friends have shown me did not have it and my current carry firearm preference are my hammer down , hands off the trigger six shot revolvers.

He told me today that his trip to the gun shop left him with none in the case to see and the three salesmen at the shop didn't know of any current models.

Anyone here know of any current decock models I can suggest to him next time I see him?


----------



## smalltown (Apr 2, 2016)

My Beretta 92FS had a decoking safety. I believe some sig saurer models have de cokers


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Beretta, Sig, Taurus, Walter are a few I can think of. In the shooting world it's called a dingus, as in don't get caught with your dingus down. It is an unnecessary, and dangerous gizmo marketed to uneducated, and untrained people.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

muleskinner2 said:


> Beretta, Sig, Taurus, Walter are a few I can think of. In the shooting world it's called a dingus, as in don't get caught with your dingus down. It is an unnecessary, and dangerous gizmo marketed to uneducated, and untrained people.


Agreed. That feature wasn’t really well thought through. I guess it was a holdover from all those double-action revolvers with safeties. Oh… wait…

I always thought a well done decocker was nice, though. The Ruger P Series did it right. The decocker would immediately snap back to ‘fire’, leaving you in D/A.


----------



## stars at night (Mar 12, 2021)

Shrek said:


> Posted 8/3021 9:42 P.M. CDST
> 
> Last week while doing a bit of range shooting , a friend noticed the thumb decock on my 30 year old 469 that rolls the firing pin 90 degrees while decocking the weapon making it safe for 12 +1 as I was cleaning it after our range time.
> 
> ...


The SIG Sauer line of pistols, such as the SIG *P226*, frequently feature decocking levers. The earliest use of a single-action decocker was the Vis wz. 35 "Radom" redesign in 1932 to enable horsemen to safely holster their firearm with one hand. I have a Sig


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

GunMonkeyIntl said:


> Agreed. That feature wasn’t really well thought through. I guess it was a holdover from all those double-action revolvers with safeties. Oh… wait…
> 
> I always thought a well done decocker was nice, though. The Ruger P Series did it right. The decocker would immediately snap back to ‘fire’, leaving you in D/A.


some of the P series did that they were models with a DC like the P89DC , P90DC , P94DC they had a de-cock only 

there was also a DAO set of modles 

the P89 , P90 , P94 were a manual safety that decocked and disengaged the trigger from the hammer as well as diverting the firing pin 

the Sig 226 and that generation also had a de-cock

taurus had a de-cock and safety option on the 92 and 99
S&W also had de-cock and safety like on the 39 and 59

I am mostly striker fired now for carry guns no safety levers at all , if you can't trust it what's the point alter your procedure and leave the extra steps of taking a safety off away


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

there is also another type of hammer fired now , Ruger has a Partial reset double action , the slide resets the hammer to about 2/3 of the way back the trigger moves it the last 1/3 then releases 

sort of a take on the LDA light double action


----------



## ScottOz (Mar 10, 2020)

Walter PPK has that as well. I know someone that had there fire. while de cocking. The firing pin broke and was 2 pieces. Allowing the pin to move back far enough to hit the hammer. Drove it into the broken pin and fired a round. Always de cock in a safe area.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

ScottOz said:


> Walter PPK has that as well. I know someone that had there fire. while de cocking. The firing pin broke and was 2 pieces. Allowing the pin to move back far enough to hit the hammer. Drove it into the broken pin and fired a round. Always de cock in a safe area.


it does happen from time to time , broken firing pin is the culprit

the P85 was recalled Ruger - P85™ Product Safety Warning and Recall Notice
for a very similar issue.

never load a gun in anything but a safe direction , you may need to create that safe direction if you say live in an apartment like 5 gallon pail of sand or sand bags stacked in a corner of the closet 
de-cock in a safe direction 
never point at anything you don't want shot like people.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

HK P-series. P2000, P30, and so on.


----------



## Wis Bang 2 (Jan 12, 2010)

My Sig P365XL dosen't engauge the striker until you start pulling the trigger. You can get a model with a safety if you want one...


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The pistols I have with decockers that I can think of are:

CZ P09 (9mm)
CZ P07 (9mm)
Sig P226 (9mm)
Canick TP9 SA (9mm)
_Other calibers_
Ruger P345 (.45)
CZ 70 (.32)
Bersa Thunder .380
Bersa Thunder .22
GSG Firefly (.22 LR)


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

I have a Walter ppl and Beretta 92fs and I just hate the de cock it creeps me out .
I will not drop the hammer I lower the lever and then place the hammer down with my thumb


----------



## Drizler (Jun 16, 2002)

Those things just never meant much to me. I just thumbed them down in a safe direction.


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

Oh good grief.


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/13/21 6:07 A.M. CDST

I told him the brands and models y'all suggested as current era options and the day he saw mine , I also told him that on my 1990s era 469 that with the manual decock I always decocked it aimed at the ground or floor in a safe direction and returning it to up position to be in DA ready with one in the pipe,

He still said he wanted to get a manual style so he could have a thumb up safety if he wanted to put one on safety mode.


----------



## Pepsiboy (Dec 2, 2014)

ScottOz said:


> Walter PPK has that as well. I know someone that had there fire. while de cocking. The firing pin broke and was 2 pieces. Allowing the pin to move back far enough to hit the hammer. Drove it into the broken pin and fired a round. Always de cock in a safe area.


ScottOz,
It is spelled "WALTHER" not Walter. Don't forget the Walther P38.

Dave


----------



## topside1 (Sep 23, 2005)

This pistol has de-cocker and manual safety....






P30 - Heckler & Koch







hk-usa.com


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Shrek said:


> Posted 9/13/21 6:07 A.M. CDST
> 
> I told him the brands and models y'all suggested as current era options and the day he saw mine , I also told him that on my 1990s era 469 that with the manual decock I always decocked it aimed at the ground or floor in a safe direction and returning it to up position to be in DA ready with one in the pipe,
> 
> He still said he wanted to get a manual style so he could have a thumb up safety if he wanted to put one on safety mode.


tell him to be extra careful with trusting a manual safety. 

they click off at the worst of times and are left on at the worst of times 

and they are no replacement for a good holster that covers the trigger

cheap floppy nylon isn't a good holster even if it covers the trigger guard


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

Posted 9/13/21 10:48 P.M. CDST

GCP,

He saw my custom horizontal carry screw brad adjusted back cross leather shoulder holster with 2 magazine pouches on the off side.

He was a bit rattled when I told him the leather rig cost me almost $300 from the local saddle and western boot maker /shoe cobbler I use but I explained to him that it was full custom fit to my weapon and my one slightly rounded shoulder to prevent harness sliding and to be comfortable for extended wear like a 18 hour bra is for women.

I explained to him that all my leather rigging requires is occasional saddle soap cleaning and I only have had to size adjust it once and it still wears comfortably with no harness sliding as the rig hangs under my pits under my jacket with no bulges and doesn't require anchoring to the belt.

I laughed when he said he would never think of a boot maker making holsters because I told him boots, holsters , saddles, bridles and reins are all leather work and many high quality leather holster manufacturers started out as cobblers, boot or saddle makers.

When he scoffed at the high cost of custom leather , I told him how my leather guy made my last pair of custom cowboy boots with a .holster pocket inside the legging of my right boot for my .38 derringer so I could be armed if wearing a tux with no pockets as western boots are my choice of dress shoes.

One of the guys even pointed out that a custom fit holster to protect the weapon was as important to the firearm as a good fitting pair of work boots to a person.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

There are just some things you don't skimp on. A good hat, good boots, your carry gun and your holster (It's only your life, you are betting on it). It always amazed me that people will spend between $500 and $1000 for a good every day carry gun, and then put in a cheap $30.00 holster. Then because it is uncomfortable, or flops around, or even allows the gun to fall out, they will leave the gun at home, or in the car. The last time I bought a good leather holster was over twenty years ago, and I wear it nearly every day.


----------



## ScottOz (Mar 10, 2020)

Pepsiboy said:


> ScottOz,
> It is spelled "WALTHER" not Walter. Don't forget the Walther P38.
> 
> Dave


Yes My BAD


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I don't have much in the way of Leather holsters , a few 

my IWB leather I would sweat right through and have salt crystals on the surface of the leather have to let it dry and wipe the salt crystals from the leather with a damp rag
most of my stuff is Kydex , some of it my custom made


----------

